# Kabel Bürstenleiste 10X10 cm



## Anaconda55 (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo,  weis jemand wo ich eine Kabelbürstenleiste oder ähnliches in der Größenordnung 10 x 10 cm bekomme?


----------



## SPSKILLER (9 Juli 2010)

hi,

schon mal bei Rittal geschaut?
Da hab ich auch schon Bürstenleisten gekauft. Allerdings ein anderes Maß...

Micha


----------



## Anaconda55 (9 Juli 2010)

Hab da nur größere gefunden ...


----------



## Hermann (12 Juli 2010)

http://www.mink-buersten.com


----------

